# Wm Dockers Sun Brand??



## sauceman (Apr 19, 2004)

Wondering if anyone has any idea what this Aussie found bottle is.
 5 3/4" high 2" wide 1 1/4 thick, embossed small crown on base.
 Embossed Wm Dockers Sun Brand
 cheers Glenn


----------

